
Musk hung up on NTSB chief during call about Tesla crash probe - dralley
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-04/musk-hung-up-on-ntsb-chief-in-testy-april-call-about-tesla-probe
======
dingaling
Perhaps it is time for Mr Musk to hand-over Tesla to someone boring but
production-focused. He has done the entrepreneurial work, made Tesla a well-
known brand. But now it is time for rivet-counting and process optimisation.
Ugh.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/elon-musk-
hung-u...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/elon-musk-hung-up-on-
ntsb-chief-during-call-about-tesla-crash-probe/), which points to this.

